# Information needed about Torque Converter.



## the5ko (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey guys... I'm welling to mod my stock A4 transmission, and i'm thinking about getting the 4L60E StreetFighter® Torque Converter will it fit my 2005 ls2 gto ? and what do u think about that ?

here is the link of what i'm welling to get :TCI Auto: 4L60E StreetFighter® Torque Converter LS1 Lock-up

thank you.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't belive the auto trasns is the same in the LS1 and LS2... not sure if the converters are or not either.

Don't see any reason to change the TQ converter until you do a cam because they have to work together.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree Most people overbuild there motors and don't change the torque converter and gears to match the cam and build, not visa versa.. There are plenty of nice cams that build HP without changing the converter. High RPM converters build heat and shorten trans life, don't do that first untill needed.


----------



## the5ko (Sep 1, 2010)

my Comp Cam is on the way... so i will have a cam on... what do uguys think about that ?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Keep fresh fluid and filters in the trans and also look into a trans cooler as well.


----------



## pontiacbuff (Sep 5, 2010)

:agree jpalamar - you're absolutely right buddy!!
The auto transmisstion in the LS1 is the same!!


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I would stay away from the TCI, If your going to do it, Go with a vigilante or contact greg at FTI for a custom made one for your application, Of coarse you get what you pay for to, FTI and vigilante are the more popular ones for the GTO's, And will last longer than a TCI, A stall converter was one of the first mods I did with my car before the motor swap, Both of these companies also offer a free restall and a better warranty.


----------



## Duffman (Aug 7, 2010)

I recently bought a 05 A4 with 5k miles. Next week I will be getting a set of Kooks LTs / mid-pipes, a Corsa cat-back, FAST intake, and Thumpr cam installed. I also want to install a convertor, so my question is which one should I be running? Will a 3000 stall speed be sufficient? Also, does anyone have any recommendations for a transmission cooler to run?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Duffman said:


> I recently bought a 05 A4 with 5k miles. Next week I will be getting a set of Kooks LTs / mid-pipes, a Corsa cat-back, FAST intake, and Thumpr cam installed. I also want to install a convertor, so my question is which one should I be running? Will a 3000 stall speed be sufficient? Also, does anyone have any recommendations for a transmission cooler to run?


THe converter must match the mods you plan on doing IE gears and cam. I would wait til you do that and pick out the right combo to make they work in harmoney.


----------

